# Smallest ada compliant bathroom sink available?



## chrisdoc0608 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have run into an issue involving the 60'' clearance for the water closet. I have 58''. 

The only two options I have are to get walls moved... which will be an absolute nightmare. 

or get a sink that is ada compliant and 15'' or smaller in total width currently have a 19'' sink. 

I have found stainless bowls that meet this size and are less than 6.5'' deep, however none of them have an ANSI number on them. In my simple mind i do not see why these sinks would not work, I can meet the ada requirements. I am not sure if the local inspector will agree. 

Can someone either point me in a direction to find this sink or tell me if code requires that the sink is "ADA approved" and has the appropriate ANSI numbers with it.

thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

chrisdoc0608 said:


> I have run into an issue involving the 60'' clearance for the water closet. I have 58''.
> 
> The only two options I have are to get walls moved... which will be an absolute nightmare.
> 
> ...


It more to do with the drain, water lines and faucet more than the basin itself

Drain has to be offset so a wheel chair can get under it with out them getting burnt on the legs

Insulation on drain and water lines

Lever on the faucet

And height of sink

Here we can have a counter top with regular lav as long as you meet the above requirements 

Wall hung is a different story as you need a carrier to support any weight that may be applied by the handicap customer

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are the specs http://www.bobrick.com/Bobrick/barrierfreeguide/82455.pdf

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Most standard wall hung lavs are ADA compliant and drains and supplies do not always have to be offset as long as they afford protection in the way of padding to protect the users knees and shins from impact. Carrier mounted lavs are only required in commercial and industrial uses ( health care facilities etc ) but remember the ADA says you should make your "best effort" to make the fixture accessible.


----------



## chrisdoc0608 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you Oldschool. 

If I read your response correct, as long as I maintain proper clearance, faucet, bowl depth, ect. The lav itself has no other regulations. 

I have read through ANSI 117.1 and couldn't find any info that specified a had to be an "ada" sink. 



Greenplum, thank you so much for your educated response. You are a fine fellow.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

chrisdoc0608 said:


> Thank you Oldschool.
> 
> If I read your response correct, as long as I maintain proper clearance, faucet, bowl depth, ect. The lav itself has no other regulations.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, a very true statement. :thumbsup:

Normally an introduction is required before anyone would help you. 
It seems things have changed.

The hell with the way its been working, lets do it like oldskool and nhamster and help out all the folks who come here looking for answers. In the old days of the forum you both would have been tarred and feathered. I guess times are changin


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Thanks, a very true statement. :thumbsup:
> 
> Normally an introduction is required before anyone would help you.
> It seems things have changed.
> ...


Dam lol

Problem with the iPhone app for PZ it doesn't show how many post some one has

So I will head to the town square now where you can throw stone at me.... But please no stoning the face.... I need my great looking mug for the ladies

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

<---Can you see this olskool or does it not work on yer Icrap...lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> <---Can you see this olskool


Not really ..... I would have to click on it ..... To make it larger....
Why didn't you just say it instead of posting a picture??????

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

chrisdoc0608 said:


> I have run into an issue involving the 60'' clearance for the water closet. I have 58''.
> 
> The only two options I have are to get walls moved... which will be an absolute nightmare.
> 
> ...


It's my understanding that the size of the sink should not be an ADA issue. Height of flood-level rim from finished floor, distance to center from side wall, protective padding of drain & supplies as well as lever vs. knob handle for faucet are the only ADA concerns. The approved material issue is purely a plumbing issue, and depending on whether your inspector is a stickler, he may want documentation of the ANSI approvals.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Not really ..... I would have to click on it ..... To make it larger....
> Why didn't you just say it instead of posting a picture??????
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


I'm new at wanna be modding, this ain't easy oldskool


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> I'm new at wanna be modding, this ain't easy oldskool


What are you like some deputy type mod????

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh My God.....I'm getting soft. Kill me now Billy....Kill me now :laughing:


So the correct response is;

Either post a proper introduction or get the hell out of here you horn swaggling rump ranger :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not all is lost GP.

In his hast to get an answer to his _"help me so I can leave"_ query, the OP did not stick around long enough to find out this minor detail.....

NOT ALL LAVS ARE ADA COMPLIANT. :laughing:

Maybe the truth will come out after an intro....MAYBE.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

#*10* GREENPLUM 
Senior Member

 

Join Date: Jul 2008
Location: ...
Posts: 2,478 

 My Photos 
















<---Can you see this olskool or does it not work on yer Icrap...lol







     


























That is hilarious Greenplumb.....thanks for the laughs....


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Here old skool. I have iPhone. Just click on user pic and it will show you.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

justin said:


> Here old skool. I have iPhone. Just click on user pic and it will show you.


One step to many..... Not going to click every ones profile. 

I will leave that to the mods and the deputy mods

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Sit down with the ADA Standards For Accessible Design, http://www.ada.gov/2010ADAstandards_index.htm

Find out exactly what you need. There are different specs for a "regular" accessible wall hung sink, and a "wheelchair accessible" sink, which is not required everywhere.


----------

